# The real story on Mexican Marijuana



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Feb 4, 2012)

Mexican weed makes up the majority of the marijuana south of the Mason Dixon line. The wide availability, cheap price, bang for the buck, and proximity to Mexico all contribute to preferences. But the bottom line is most folks would rather spend one hundred dollars for an ounce of schwag than 100 bucks for a quarter of Beaster, which by the time it gets this far south is often not much more potent bowl for bowl than a good bag of schwag.

Prior to the 60's Mexican was practically all anyone had. 5 finger lids from south of the border, untrimmed, sometimes even males included. The counterculture explosion had not happened yet, so for the most part exotic foreign strains were unheard of. As the culture expanded and a sudden gigantic market for marijuana developed the import came from increasingly distant locales. As hippies traveled and learned more about other cultures they became familiar with the potent flower tops sold by Mexican healers and bruha's (witch doctors) at rural markets, and a more knowledgeable smoking culture was beginning.

Mexico was on the verge of a revolution, and rural farmers were finding ways to finance their ideas now with marijuana. The Mexican goverment began an intensive crackdown along with US assistance in trying to spray fields with "paraquat", a dangerous herbicide with many health risks. Most of the herb was grown at altitudes too high to reach and very little of it was affective. In reality very little paraquat infested bud made it into the US but it nevertheless did scare many smokers away. As Mexico got more highways and roads it became easier to police, and discourage marijuana growing, and new political incentives helped bring a dramatic slow down to Mexican marijuana production. It was during this time when Mexico could no longer be the main commerical provider that Colombia began replacing it. So with the smaller corner of the market it had Mexico began to produce larger amounts of the higher quality varieties such as the legendary Highland Oaxaca Gold, and Acapulco Gold instead of commercial strains it had been exporting. Other notables of the time in Mexico were Guerreran Green, Zacatecas Purple, Tijuana Brown, Michoacan spears, and many more.

Today the situation faced by Mexican commercial smokers has changed. The name strains are gone but the commercial quality is higher. To compete with other nations export Mexico began using new genetics, trimming their harvest much better, and removing most of the males to cut down on seeds. Todays mexican has dramatically improved over what smokers remember from the earliest bags of the 60s. Beginning in the early 80's non native phenos started showing up common in imports. First colombian commercial types, and then indica/commercial bug made it to mexico as well as many other nations. By '85-'90 when Mexico took over the commercial production back from Colombia most of the regional strains were gone.

The product today is usually bricked, maybe 5 seeds per dime, usually heavily sativa leaning hybrids, However bags of touched up indica are not uncommon. Probably somewhere around 20-40% of Mexican import is no longer native genes. However this does not change the fact that at least half of Mexican import IS still pure native strains and classic varieties including large amounts of oaxacas, golds, and lower amounts of zacatecas purple, michoacan, etc. are still somewhat common. Bare in mind the genes are RARELY completely pure. Not to say it doesn't happen, but when I say native I mean its a native Mexican strain, with a very small percentage of something else mixed in with it and is usually 60-90% sativa. In the 80's they were experimenting with indicas, but most of them have been crossed and recrossed back to the sativas they came from. It shortened flower time and added a bit of yield but is still very sativa.

Contrary to popular belief most Mexican IS NOT bad genes. Many things like when it was harvested, shipping methods, what region it is from, how old it is, how long they let it sit before shipping, how well it was dried, how well it was stored including what temperature and bricking, and when it was harvested all have to do with quality of import. It's not one simple answer like "Mexican weed just sucks".

Another common myth is that the cartels grow the weed. The cartels do grow weed but it is a tiny percentage of what they can export. Most of the weed they own is not grown by them, but rather collected by them and put towards a shipment to eventually be sent in. They are the smugglers. Rural mexican farm families that have been growing the same strains for centuries are the mainstay of the import, and that is not likely to change.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice article.

So if the Mexican is in fact mostly grown by generational farmers, where has all the shitty commercial weed been grown recently?. This garbage has been dominating a market not too far from you for almost a year.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 4, 2012)

this guy is a cop..FYI


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Feb 4, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Nice article.
> 
> So if the Mexican is in fact mostly grown by generational farmers, where has all the shitty commercial weed been grown recently?. This garbage has been dominating a market not too far from you for almost a year.



I think its a combo of obama boosting border security, the cartel wars in mexico, and the medical marijuana movement. supply has been cut down by the increasing dea presence in mexico and south america. The cartels have been fighting a very bloody war for years over turf and distrabution, constantly sabotageing eachother and bringing alot of attention to the overall operation. the demand has fallen to an all time low due to the avalibility of medical marijuana and the harsh sentences for smugglers and buyers alike of blackmarket marijuana vs the open friendly world of medical marijuana.

theres alot of factors that come into play these days. the world of marijuana is constantly changeing


----------



## althor (Feb 4, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> this guy is a cop..FYI


I dont care what his day job is, if he loves MJ and understands what it is and not what the propoganda says it is. We need more cops/politicians/everyday citizens on our side.


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 4, 2012)

I was reading that a large amount of the commercial brick weed that comes into America through Mexico 'now' comes from some region in Africa. Theres been so much bullshit going on in Mexico that I assume production is down for one but im sure they get the african brick for the right price as well. And as stated above, With the rise of the medical marijuana scene and market brick weed is just dying off and is in way lower demand. I have friends that still dabble in brick and I have seen the quality lately and its been awfull. The prices are way higher and the quality is way lower. EVERYTHING I have seen in a long time has been dark brown and just nasty. A few of my friends have shown me some alright "mid grade" but i kinda believe it was grown in the states in the mountains or something as it isnt to bricky and is a nice lime green,pretty decent smoke overall but its not the cheapest either...Talking about all this reminds me why I quit going to the streets in the first place lol. Plus I dont have to deal with many people anymore as it seems everyones in the Talking game these days. But I would love to get ahold of some good solid Mexican genetics.I have saved a handfull of diff shit back in the day from bagseed just for if I ever get bored later down the road. I dont expect nothing to crazy to come of it but I am pretty sure there would be some pretty nice phenos in there.Anything personally grown is gonna look completely different then the bag you bought it in.l ol just my 2cents. But would be cool just to see what they where working with before it got bricked up and pissed on lol. Good right up man!


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 4, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> this guy is a cop..FYI


lol see why do you have to go and sketch me out man! I was just stating anything You can read on the internet.I would hope he wouldnt mess with me over that.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Beazy88 said:


> I was reading that a large amount of the commercial brick weed that comes into America through Mexico 'now' comes from some region in Africa. Theres been so much bullshit going on in Mexico that I assume production is down for one but im sure they get the african brick for the right price as well. And as stated above, With the rise of the medical marijuana scene and market brick weed is just dying off and is in way lower demand. I have friends that still dabble in brick and I have seen the quality lately and its been awfull. The prices are way higher and the quality is way lower. EVERYTHING I have seen in a long time has been dark brown and just nasty. A few of my friends have shown me some alright "mid grade" but i kinda believe it was grown in the states in the mountains or something as it isnt to bricky and is a nice lime green,pretty decent smoke overall but its not the cheapest either...Talking about all this reminds me why I quit going to the streets in the first place lol. Plus I dont have to deal with many people anymore as it seems everyones in the Talking game these days. But I would love to get ahold of some good solid Mexican genetics.I have saved a handfull of diff shit back in the day from bagseed just for if I ever get bored later down the road. I dont expect nothing to crazy to come of it but I am pretty sure there would be some pretty nice phenos in there.Anything personally grown is gonna look completely different then the bag you bought it in.l ol just my 2cents. But would be cool just to see what they where working with before it got bricked up and pissed on lol. Good right up man!


Supply is short up north, it wouldn't surprise me if some of it is coming in from Africa...stuff looks like dried cow patties. Then you have greedy pricks charging 20 bucks a gram for average kush. Neither are worth the bother, glad I'm out of the buying game.

Fuck paying for other growers' mistakes.


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 5, 2012)

Intresting read thank you.


----------



## Beazy88 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Supply is short up north, it wouldn't surprise me if some of it is coming in from Africa...stuff looks like dried cow patties. Then you have greedy pricks charging 20 bucks a gram for average kush. Neither are worth the bother, glad I'm out of the buying game.
> 
> Fuck paying for other growers' mistakes.


Yup my thought exactually man!!! and dried cowpatty hits the nail on the head!, cowpatty with big fat, BLACK,mostly FLAT seeds lol.mmm mmm good lmao not really. I always hated the flat seeds back in the day cause no matter how well you picked them out there would be smashed shells and shit hidden in here and there so you always tasted somethin. God its making my stomach turn just thinking about those nasty madsize bong rips lol.
Damn Im glad im on that medicinal now!!! I dont misss the brick at all!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Mar 28, 2012)

Great thread about Mexi weed. I too am American but fortunately, I don't live there thanks to some airplane tickets and a US passport. Moving on, South America as its called, is where all the really good "medical weed" is, minus the silly costs! What a laugh the medical prices cause to me, when boys in south america buy 1/2 ounces of acapulco x white rhino for the cost of a couple grams upside. And it's so fucking fresh!! trust me guys, ditch USA and come to a decriminalized country. here the weed you want is maybe 3 dollars a gram for the best kushs, whites, golds, and land race bud, if you live in the right place. And as said before, how can it be "illegal" when the same families have been growing the bud for centuries? Scoop it up at the source, boys. eliminate importation completely


----------



## canefan (Mar 28, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> Great thread about Mexi weed. I too am American but fortunately, I don't live there thanks to some airplane tickets and a US passport. Moving on, South America as its called, is where all the really good "medical weed" is, minus the silly costs! What a laugh the medical prices cause to me, when boys in south america buy 1/2 ounces of acapulco x white rhino for the cost of a couple grams upside. And it's so fucking fresh!! trust me guys, ditch USA and come to a decriminalized country. here the weed you want is maybe 3 dollars a gram for the best kushs, whites, golds, and land race bud, if you live in the right place. And as said before, how can it be "illegal" when the same families have been growing the bud for centuries? Scoop it up at the source, boys. eliminate importation completely


Oh so true! I left there in 2006 and I ain't going back alive anyway. In central america where I live now things are just so much more relaxed. In Costa Rica it isn't legal but personal consumption is everywhere and not uncommon to see people smoking in bars or the public parks. The prices ya'll pay in the states today is rediculous, along with the governments view on the subject.
Can you buy really cheap nasty shit that ya'll get in the states, sure they stage that crap down here. Now where it comes from all over, south america, central america and africa. As long as it is illegal, it will be expensive and subject to lots of low grade product. Hell, for what I read some of ya'll paying for ounces you can live for a month down here. Plus I get to grow the really nice sativas here


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 29, 2012)

i started smoking in 69. living in mesa arizona we got all kinds of great mexican weed. i can still see the 1.5 to 2 foot long light green spears from Michoacan. they were something special. kind of thin and airy looking. but the smell, taste and high were lovely.


----------



## Killer Bud (Mar 29, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> Mexican weed makes up the majority of the marijuana south of the Mason Dixon line. The wide availability, cheap price, bang for the buck, and proximity to Mexico all contribute to preferences. But the bottom line is most folks would rather spend one hundred dollars for an ounce of schwag than 100 bucks for a quarter of Beaster, which by the time it gets this far south is often not much more potent bowl for bowl than a good bag of schwag.
> 
> Prior to the 60's Mexican was practically all anyone had. 5 finger lids from south of the border, untrimmed, sometimes even males included. The counterculture explosion had not happened yet, so for the most part exotic foreign strains were unheard of. As the culture expanded and a sudden gigantic market for marijuana developed the import came from increasingly distant locales. As hippies traveled and learned more about other cultures they became familiar with the potent flower tops sold by Mexican healers and bruha's (witch doctors) at rural markets, and a more knowledgeable smoking culture was beginning.
> 
> ...


Good story, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Gum B (Mar 29, 2012)

Back in my youngin days when I lived in the middle of TX all I knew was Mexican weed and believe me I've seen some the shittiest weed known to man. I didn't even realize high grade weed exsisted. I guess cause everyone was broke. I was getting an oz for $40 or 35 if you got the hookup and that was in 05'. The cartels actually do a lot of growing its not a myth, a lot them are have major operations in our own national forests. I just seen a dateline episode where DEA was in Utah out of all places and they confiscated an astronomical amount of weed.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 31, 2012)

Gum B said:


> Back in my youngin days when I lived in the middle of TX all I knew was Mexican weed and believe me I've seen some the shittiest weed known to man. I didn't even realize high grade weed exsisted. I guess cause everyone was broke. I was getting an oz for $40 or 35 if you got the hookup and that was in 05'. The cartels actually do a lot of growing its not a myth, a lot them are have major operations in our own national forests. I just seen a dateline episode where DEA was in Utah out of all places and they confiscated an astronomical amount of weed.


All that crap they keep playing on tv is bullshit. I love it how they find million dollar grows but nobody working them, its all staged and a show they put on for the cameras.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

cartel weed is caca!!!!!! untill they start growing indicas and kushes and growing them right and sending it up north unbricked and cheap they can eat a dick


----------



## red0021 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've always read that most domestic marijuana is grown in Kentucky, which I believe is South of the Mason-Dixie.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

red0021 said:


> I've always read that most domestic marijuana is grown in Kentucky, which I believe is South of the Mason-Dixie.



cali..... tennessee..... and kentucky... and hawaii lead the nation for outdoor marijuana grows... but now u got cartel in almost everystate doing huge ass gorilla grows


----------



## red0021 (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cali..... tennessee..... and kentucky... and hawaii lead the nation for outdoor marijuana grows... but now u got cartel in almost everystate doing huge ass gorilla grows


Well, either way, most domestic weed is from "South of the Mason Dixie" so, to say most weed "South of the Mason Dixie" is from Mexico is pretty confusing. Especially considering the Mason Dixie line doesn't even exist West of the Mississippi River (but if it did, most of Cali would be south of it, idk about Hawaii, haha).

Basically, whether or not you're smoking on Mexican weed generally depends on one thing, are you smoking swagg, mids, or kind bud (at least in my experience). I grew up in tucson, smoking on some bullshit, lol. Most certainly brown frown mexicana.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Mar 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> cartel weed is caca!!!!!! untill they start growing indicas and kushes and growing them right and sending it up north unbricked and cheap they can eat a dick


Indica is garbage, anybody who says "bro you should grow sum kushes" is inexperenced and dosent deserve to talk.

They do grow indicas aswell as autoflowering strains. Afghani genitics where integrated into there sativa strains long ago.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 31, 2012)

im in cen cal there is such an abundance of local high quality outdoor stuff cheap as hell its unreal its still available now i just lost out on a sale because $1000.00 a lb. obama bud around here mexican schwag just dont cut it


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2012)

all mexican weed isnt low in quality back in the early 80s i had a ''stickless thai'' connection the price was cheap the buds were potent & smelled like chocolate i made good money on the stuff for about 3 years it had seeds in it & the buds were long & dense then [84 or 85] the product changed to almost seedless dense green buds a little bigger than your thumb that had a green apple smell to it once again the price was reasonable & the quality was good & the run lasted about 3 years its not that they arent capable of producing dank stuff weed takes way more room to transport i think there is more money for them in heroin, cocaine & meth


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Apr 1, 2012)

horribleherk said:


> all mexican weed isnt low in quality back in the early 80s i had a ''stickless thai'' connection the price was cheap the buds were potent & smelled like chocolate i made good money on the stuff for about 3 years it had seeds in it & the buds were long & dense then [84 or 85] the product changed to almost seedless dense green buds a little bigger than your thumb that had a green apple smell to it once again the price was reasonable & the quality was good & the run lasted about 3 years its not that they arent capable of producing dank stuff weed takes way more room to transport i think there is more money for them in heroin, cocaine & meth


The cartels main export is meth now days. its 300% mark up. They buy the chemicals for pennys from china and india and brew it in giant steel pots in the jungle. The chemicals are so easy to get it isnt even funny. Alibaba and ec21 being the most common sorce. El chapo is the main guy in the mexican meth trade aswell as all the other markets. ( herion, pills, marijuana, cocaine, ketamine, etc.)


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Apr 1, 2012)

Can somebody tell me what "obama bud" is?


----------



## CaptainAhab (Apr 1, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> Can somebody tell me what "obama bud" is?


Someone's lame ass name for an OG cut. 

Obama is a piece of shit, and completely lied about his non-intervention policy in regard to federal crackdown on state's dispensaries and patients.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Apr 1, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> Someone's lame ass name for an OG cut.
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit, and completely lied about his non-intervention policy in regard to federal crackdown on state's dispensaries and patients.


I fucking hate og.....


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Apr 1, 2012)

In my opinion all the recent allowence and tolerence of marijuana in america is a just to help boost our bad economy. The goverment sits back and collects tons of federal tax dollars and only bust those who get too arrogant or loud. Just keep your mouth shut and pay your dues and uncle sam will look the other way. The medical marijuana system in america is a scam. A gold rush for a failing country who's people love marijuana and will fight for it. 

Mexico, India, Africa and South America Are home to some of the most amazing landrace marijuana you'll ever smoke. Good marijuana is grown outdoors but not native to the usa. all the good strains have been imported, tweeked and bred to perfection, and reproduced as high thc, unstable hybrids.

if you do not understand marijuana you can never understand my threads so dont bother. Marijuana is not just a weed but a labrynth of endless results.


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 1, 2012)

obama bud is as the guy stated o.g. renamed by some wise ass


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 2, 2012)

CaptainAhab said:


> Someone's lame ass name for an OG cut.
> 
> Obama is a piece of shit, and completely lied about his non-intervention policy in regard to federal crackdown on state's dispensaries and patients.


obama does suck but more importantly the whole governement sucks. they do things to please them selfs not help the country.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Apr 2, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> obama does suck but more importantly the whole governement sucks. they do things to please them selfs not help the country.


This thread is about mexican marijuana, not obama so nobody really gives a fuck...k


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 2, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> In my opinion all the recent allowence and tolerence of marijuana in america is a just to help boost our bad economy. The goverment sits back and collects tons of federal tax dollars and only bust those who get too arrogant or loud. Just keep your mouth shut and pay your dues and uncle sam will look the other way. The medical marijuana system in america is a scam. A gold rush for a failing country who's people love marijuana and will fight for it.
> 
> Mexico, India, Africa and South America Are home to some of the most amazing landrace marijuana you'll ever smoke. Good marijuana is grown outdoors but not native to the usa. all the good strains have been imported, tweeked and bred to perfection, and reproduced as high thc, unstable hybrids.
> 
> if you do not understand marijuana you can never understand my threads so dont bother. Marijuana is not just a weed but a labrynth of endless results.




I like this post. <3


----------



## Gum B (Apr 2, 2012)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> All that crap they keep playing on tv is bullshit. I love it how they find million dollar grows but nobody working them, its all staged and a show they put on for the cameras.


I don't think you know how cartels work. Reason why no one can catch them in there gorilla grows is because they have strategic look out points. They can see DEA coming a mile away and there is plenty of surveillance video of them growing its not staged at all. According to current statistics 60% of all cartel profit comes from weed. They may be banking off meth but there is way more demand for weed which adds up more money.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 7, 2012)

I wouldn't neccesarily say Indica is garbage because I have a bad case of insomnia and I like the way it produces and it's what all these novice smokers that buy it look for. I am getting quite sick of the word kush though. But yeah, if you don't know the difference between a good sativa and some overated mainstream kush variety then I don't really value your opinions either. All I can say is thank god for Early Pearl and the handfull of early sativas I can grow where I live. And yeah, mexican brick is shit. At least lately. My aunt gave me and my cousin a pound of it to sell for rent money and nobody wanted it. I smoked a joint to myself and barely cought a buzz. Obama is just a puppet anyways. Kind of a clever stunt they pulled though with the black candidate locking in nearly 90% of so called minororities votes when the real minority is the white man. Just watchem rig this next election when almost all the online polls and most of the military (the ones that actually know whats going on) support Ron Paul. I find it hard to believe that America, the most productive country in the world is in debt. The real terrorists are in the white house and the war is on our soil.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 7, 2012)

Early pearl is far from an unstable hybrid by the way. She always breeds true.


----------



## jamboss (Apr 7, 2012)

Come to the Caribbean, st Vincent has some fire land race sativas, more so than Jamaica!


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 7, 2012)

jamboss said:


> Come to the Caribbean, st Vincent has some fire land race sativas, more so than Jamaica!


I'm down with that!


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 7, 2012)

Gum B said:


> I don't think you know how cartels work. Reason why no one can catch them in there gorilla grows is because they have strategic look out points. They can see DEA coming a mile away and there is plenty of surveillance video of them growing its not staged at all. According to current statistics 60% of all cartel profit comes from weed. They may be banking off meth but there is way more demand for weed which adds up more money.


imo there is no reason the cartels would grow in the US. Theyd do it in mexico, where life is cheap, and so is buying the government. Plus plenty of land, ive seen a whole hillside of weedwhen I was on vacation-


----------



## Ringsixty (Apr 7, 2012)

red0021 said:


> I've always read that most domestic marijuana is grown in Kentucky, which I believe is South of the Mason-Dixie.


Kentucky did grow tons of hemp a long time ago. Till the Gov. banned commercial Hemp. Saw on some show.


----------



## Medshed (Apr 8, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> imo there is no reason the cartels would grow in the US. Theyd do it in mexico, where life is cheap, and so is buying the government. Plus plenty of land, ive seen a whole hillside of weedwhen I was on vacation-


My guess is that the main reason they would grow in the US is because the biggest challenge to distributing their product is getting it across the border. If they grow inside the US border, they reduce the transportation risk significantly.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 8, 2012)

Gum B said:


> According to current statistics *60% of all cartel profit comes from weed*. They may be banking off meth but there is way more demand for weed which adds up more money.


And nowhere does _*Cocaine*_ fall anywhere into this mix_??_


----------



## Jogro (Apr 8, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> And nowhere does _*Cocaine*_ fall anywhere into this mix_??_


The Mexican cartels see about 50% of their earnings from marijuana, actually. 

They make and sell/smuggle methamphetamines of course and brown tar heroin has made a major resurgence of late. 

The Mexicans don't produce coke; they just help smuggle it across the border into the USA. The leaf is grown in South America.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 8, 2012)

the good "shwagg" come threw christmas time. being fresh from the growing season. iv grew some mexican sativa before. real spacey high.


----------



## BDog76 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> In my opinion all the recent allowence and tolerence of marijuana in america is a just to help boost our bad economy. The goverment sits back and collects tons of federal tax dollars and only bust those who get too arrogant or loud. Just keep your mouth shut and pay your dues and uncle sam will look the other way. The medical marijuana system in america is a scam. A gold rush for a failing country who's people love marijuana and will fight for it.
> 
> Mexico, India, Africa and South America Are home to some of the most amazing landrace marijuana you'll ever smoke. Good marijuana is grown outdoors but not native to the usa. all the good strains have been imported, tweeked and bred to perfection, and reproduced as high thc, unstable hybrids.
> 
> if you do not understand marijuana you can never understand my threads so dont bother. Marijuana is not just a weed but a labrynth of endless results.


I understand a GREAT deal about marijuana, but I still don't understand your posts. While I agree its a LABYrinth of endless results, your comments about unstable hybrids are misguided. Much thanks to the many horticulturists who've grown the best sativas and best indicas, and interbred them to produce stable, high yielding, mold / bug / frost resistant, genetics that allow us to debate which is better. Also, good marijuana is grown both OUTDOORS and INDOORS and GREENHOUSES. Small mindedness is a pet peeve. I love all strains and all types, they're all gods gift. And before you say "people messed with the genetics", plant your sativas outside within 10-20 miles of someones indica plot, and if they have males your next generation of seeds will have both parents in their DNA.


----------



## BDog76 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nunchukawaria said:


> Early pearl is far from an unstable hybrid by the way. She always breeds true.


Amen, she sure does. Shes been a godsent for many years for people in mountainous, northern climates. And all praises due to Hollands Hope as well. The original hybrid genetics made for our kind in the northlands!


----------



## BDog76 (Apr 25, 2013)

rocknratm said:


> imo there is no reason the cartels would grow in the US. Theyd do it in mexico, where life is cheap, and so is buying the government. Plus plenty of land, ive seen a whole hillside of weedwhen I was on vacation-


You humble opinion is incorrect. They send up grow teams all the time to grow in the rugged untouched wilderness of the Sierra Nevadas, etc etc etc.....and they cause sheer havoc to the environment when they do as well. Support your local organic farmers!


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Damn good thread. Thanks for the good read.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Apr 25, 2013)

Beazy88 said:


> Yup my thought exactually man!!! and dried cowpatty hits the nail on the head!, cowpatty with big fat, BLACK,mostly FLAT seeds lol.mmm mmm good lmao not really. I always hated the flat seeds back in the day cause no matter how well you picked them out there would be smashed shells and shit hidden in here and there so you always tasted somethin. God its making my stomach turn just thinking about those nasty madsize bong rips lol.
> Damn Im glad im on that medicinal now!!! I dont misss the brick at all!



instant flashback bro, im just glad i have my own crop now and a constant supply of medical grade from a buddy if I run out


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 26, 2013)

Very interesting read. I started smoking weed in 1978. These Mexican and Columbian strains were all the rage. I remember the four finger $40 oz's! The weed of them days was much better than the mexi brick of today. Trimming and manicuring were irrelevant in those days. Thats one reason I think us old heads dont trip on it to much now. It can look like shit as long as it packs a nice punch! Mexi brick as of late is one of the main reasons I decided to grow my own in 2004. I lived in west Texas and had access to a lot of the stuff. But I just did not like where the weed market had went. I wanted quality control. Living in a non medical state, the only way to achieve this is 1. Grow your own, 2. Know someone who grows. 

My closet gardens have produced plenty high grade weed for my needs. I am the envy of my close circle of friends. Also , they know nothing of the garden. They are always amazed that I sit on 3-4 oz's but will not sell to them. I will let my friends test my grows for different opinions. I have no intention of ever purchasing weed from dealers. I think most of us personal growers probally feel the same way. Who knows, one of these days I may go on a limb and try one of these landrace Sativas. Im investigating a plot that I can do outdoor gurella grows in. Other than that, I will continue to grow indoor bushes 3-4 feet tall, andpack those mason jars full of stiinky,trichome laden goodness!


----------



## AimAim (Apr 26, 2013)

Started smoking mexweed in 1973, and it was way better than any brickweed I've seen for the last several years. Never bought any since I've been growing since 79. Anyway back then it was generally good, sometimes great, $25-40/lid or ounce. Lesser quality bags were loaded with stem and seed, but still ok if you cleaned it up.

The brickweed I've seen recently is real shit, compressed hard as a brick (no pun intended), compressed so hard all the seeds are smashed flat and broken up to where they are impossible to remove. Mex smokers today are missing a major part of the mexweed smoking experience: having a big old seed explode and blow the coal off a joint, or pop out a bowl sending fire or a glowing seed down the front of someones (probably polyester) shirt. It was easy to identify stoners back in the day, we all had little holes burned through the front of our shirts we displayed like badges of honor, and there were clusters holes in car seats where burning seeds fell out and rolled between your legs.

A guy gave me a chunk (not a nug, a rock hard fragment) for me to grind and I could barely get it ground. I read somewhere they compact it with trash compactors and custom hydraulic compactors. Not sure how they could keep it from molding other than drying it to superdry before compressing.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 26, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Started smoking mexweed in 1973, and it was way better than any brickweed I've seen for the last several years. Never bought any since I've been growing since 79. Anyway back then it was generally good, sometimes great, $25-40/lid or ounce. Lesser quality bags were loaded with stem and seed, but still ok if you cleaned it up.
> 
> The brickweed I've seen recently is real shit, compressed hard as a brick (no pun intended), compressed so hard all the seeds are smashed flat and broken up to where they are impossible to remove. Mex smokers today are missing a major part of the mexweed smoking experience: having a big old seed explode and blow the coal off a joint, or pop out a bowl sending fire or a glowing seed down the front of someones (probably polyester) shirt. It was easy to identify stoners back in the day, we all had little holes burned through the front of our shirts we displayed like badges of honor, and there were clusters holes in car seats where burning seeds fell out and rolled between your legs.
> 
> A guy gave me a chunk (not a nug, a rock hard fragment) for me to grind and I could barely get it ground. I read somewhere they compact it with trash compactors and custom hydraulic compactors. Not sure how they could keep it from molding other than drying it to superdry before compressing.


I've seen this same concrete as recently as February, surprised it didn't break your grinder.


----------



## AimAim (Apr 26, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I've seen this same concrete as recently as February, surprised it didn't break your grinder.


No shit. it was about as hard as wood. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 26, 2013)

shit they probably squeeze all the water out.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 26, 2013)

I survived off mexican buds as a boy but learnt to grow my own in the end . I will admit that Mexican weed had highs and lows no pun intended . I grew out Mexican seeds throughout the 90s and still hold some of there finest genetics such as Oaxacan as an example . 

The funny part of it all is that a huge percentage of new world genetics stem from Mexican origin . Yes many of the best genes floating around Holland , Spain and America began with Mexican gear grown and selectively bred with Indicas and other land races . One day the genealogical maps of cannabis DNA will reveal this all .

Never would I downgrade Mexican genetics , the product yes any day of the week but the real good Mexican was always found in the southern ranges of the country closer to the equator . I believe mexico still holds genetics beyond what most know even after the Cartels and there messes made .


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> shit they probably squeeze all the water out.


Mexican Cartel always adds water before shipping and sometimes rocks and other foreign objects for weight . I remember seeing this in bricks time after time  I also recall bricks back in the 90's that required a damn saw to cut and distribute . One could chisel pieces off and carry an ounce in each shoe with comfort and room for more lmao ..


----------



## Kite High (Apr 26, 2013)

jimdandy said:


> Very interesting read. I started smoking weed in 1978. These Mexican and Columbian strains were all the rage. I remember the four finger $40 oz's! The weed of them days was much better than the mexi brick of today. Trimming and manicuring were irrelevant in those days. Thats one reason I think us old heads dont trip on it to much now. It can look like shit as long as it packs a nice punch! Mexi brick as of late is one of the main reasons I decided to grow my own in 2004. I lived in west Texas and had access to a lot of the stuff. But I just did not like where the weed market had went. I wanted quality control. Living in a non medical state, the only way to achieve this is 1. Grow your own, 2. Know someone who grows.
> 
> My closet gardens have produced plenty high grade weed for my needs. I am the envy of my close circle of friends. Also , they know nothing of the garden. They are always amazed that I sit on 3-4 oz's but will not sell to them. I will let my friends test my grows for different opinions. I have no intention of ever purchasing weed from dealers. I think most of us personal growers probally feel the same way. Who knows, one of these days I may go on a limb and try one of these landrace Sativas. Im investigating a plot that I can do outdoor gurella grows in. Other than that, I will continue to grow indoor bushes 3-4 feet tall, andpack those mason jars full of stiinky,trichome laden goodness!


Ahhh..Columbian red bud...laugh so hard and so long you cried...lol yep good ol days


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 27, 2013)

Kite High said:


> Ahhh..Columbian red bud...laugh so hard and so long you cried...lol yep good ol days


I too grew up in high school in the 70's. I lived in San Diego, so we smoked a ton of mexican weed. I do remember smoking some of my first "sensimilla" back then. It was green, full of red hairs and wasn't smashed into bricks. One of my fondest memories of a pot strain, was Aculpolco Gold. It was trippy, laugh your ass off sativa! I have been looking for some time now for a good Gold strain. Thought abought Malawi Gold but I would love to here about anyone growing a good mexican landrace, or closest thing.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 27, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I too grew up in high school in the 70's. I lived in San Diego, so we smoked a ton of mexican weed. I do remember smoking some of my first "sensimilla" back then. It was green, full of red hairs and wasn't smashed into bricks. One of my fondest memories of a pot strain, was Aculpolco Gold. It was trippy, laugh your ass off sativa! I have been looking for some time now for a good Gold strain. Thought abought Malawi Gold but I would love to here about anyone growing a good mexican landrace, or closest thing.


The Acapulco never made it this far from the border, but the Panama red did...at least until the Reagan's threw a wrench into southern imports.

My next project happens to be Malawi, been sitting on the beans for over a year. Problem is, I cannot replicate the higher elevations and Indian Ocean environment of western Africa.

So I have little hope of replicating the real thing.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 27, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I would love to here [hear] about anyone growing a good mexican landrace, or closest thing.


See the grow report in my signature below.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Apr 27, 2013)

Jogro said:


> See the grow report in my signature below.


 Awesome job. Did they strech alot? I assume so being sativa dominant. I wonder how LST would do on yields. I have some old mexi bag weed seeds somewhere....


----------



## Jogro (Apr 27, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Awesome job. Did they strech alot? I assume so being sativa dominant


My grow report was abbreviated; I didn't really set out to do a report, so I didn't take pictures of veg, how I trained the plants, etc. 

But yes, they stretched quite a bit during that first three weeks of flowering, finishing probably at 3x the pre-flower height. Total final plant LENGTH was probably about 3 feet, but I reduced the height by about a foot with training.

What I did was first top the plant while it was small, then tie down the two tops during early veg for some "spiral" training. Then I put the plant into a SCROG for late veg and when I got some decent coverage switched to 12/12. The natural branching made multiple tops under the SCROG which turned into nice colas. Then even with the SCROG, I had to tie down at least one of the tops to optimize light exposure. 

If you look at the bottom of this picture (especially bottom right) you can see the wire SCROG grid and get some sense of what's going on. Square distance is probably about 1.5".










> I wonder how LST would do on yields. I have some old mexi bag weed seeds somewhere....


Depends exactly on what you do, but I think with something like this, you will do better yieldwise creating multiple tops, if you have the ability to do that. I strongly doubt I would have gotten the same kind of yield if I had just let this thing have only one top.

In terms of whether or not this is worth the effort, I think that depends. There probably are better commercial sativas out there you could grow, but for a sativa, this wasn't too bad. Again, didn't get hermies, the plant was tough, heat resistant, and grew pretty fast. The final product here was good if not top-shelf. Worth a "nostalgia" grow, I think, or just to learn how to grow sativas, considering the ceeds are effectively free.


----------



## BDog76 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jogro said:


> My grow report was abbreviated; I didn't really set out to do a report, so I didn't take pictures of veg, how I trained the plants, etc.
> 
> But yes, they stretched quite a bit during that first three weeks of flowering, finishing probably at 3x the pre-flower height. Total final plant LENGTH was probably about 3 feet, but I reduced the height by about a foot with training.
> 
> ...


SWEET man! Great post & thanks for sharing! Good info & great for people with large amounts of "free" seed stock to see that they can produce an end product with the right care & love even if they don't have the $ or huevos to order seeds from Europe. +Rep


----------



## Jogro (Apr 28, 2013)

BDog76 said:


> SWEET man! Great post & thanks for sharing! Good info & great for people with large amounts of "free" seed stock to see that they can produce an end product with the right care & love even if they don't have the $ or huevos to order seeds from Europe. +Rep


This is true, but let me add a few things. 

Its been well covered elsewhere, but if you're careful, the risk in ordering ceeds via mail is pretty small. You can also get genetics from Canada, so they don't "have to" come from Europe. In fact, I think you can even buy them over the counter in Colorado now. 

Again, if you do your homework, cost for a pack of top notch genetics shipped to you from abroad could be as low as $40. So if you really want to get commercial ceeds, you can probably do so, even on a pretty tight budget. If you're going to be growing indoors, cost of ceeds isn't much compared to cost of setup, electricity, your time, and the value of the finished product. 

In terms of growing out the schwagg ceeds, my understanding is that there is a pretty wide variety of stuff coming out of Mexico in brick form, and you can end up with a fairly wide variety of plants depending on what you've got. Again, the grow above was from 12 year old ceeds and I ended up with some sativa-dominant plants. While the same genetics that I grew are probably still around in Mexico in some form or another, your ceeds may or may not share them. 

I've heard of people growing out "brick" ceeds and ending up with sativa heavy plants, hybrid plants, near pure indica plants, and in some cases a variety of phenos from the same ceeds. I've even heard that some of the cartels have gone to autoflowering genetics. Never heard of it happening to anyone, but I think it would be a trip to grow some schwagg ceeds and end up with autoflowers!

Anyway, the point is, that doing this is a crap shoot. While most of these schwagg ceeds are probably sativa-heavy, you can't really know what their growth characteristics will be until you try. Still, if you like smoking the brick that the ceeds came out of, I think you'll really like the same grown, harvested, and cured properly.


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 29, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Mexican Cartel always adds water before shipping and sometimes rocks and other foreign objects for weight . I remember seeing this in bricks time after time  I also recall bricks back in the 90's that required a damn saw to cut and distribute . One could chisel pieces off and carry an ounce in each shoe with comfort and room for more lmao ..


I've got a buddy who dabbles in brick. I've seen him dig out some crazy shit out of the middle of his bundles... Someone threw a ball of seeds turned out to be 2 oz in the middle of his brick... also saw a rotted bird of some kind ( hummingbird was my guess)... The weed was normal on the outside but in the middle it smell like rotting animal and there was no green or brown left just red and copper color yuck


----------



## kentuckyboy (Apr 29, 2013)

I've pulled all kinds of shit out of the bricks I used to get back in 99" before I got busted. I've found dead birds, grasshoppers, a shoe, a baseball, and all kinds of other shit that I can't think of off hand. That was when I was buying at least 5 lbs. every time I reupped. It wasn't an every day occurence though. Every now and then I will run into some really good compressed weed that will have a skunky smell to it, or just have a good look and smell to it. And for the price of about $100 an oz., you just can't beat it. For the most part though, mexican, compressed, reggie, or whatever you want to call it just tastes like shit! As for the prices of mexican, I used to pay around $900-$950 a pound back in 1999. I have a friend who is giving about $600 for a half lb now a days. I imagine that he would get it cheaper than $1200 for a whole one, so it looks like it is a little more expensive than it was some years back, but isn't everything. Alot of this depends on who you know too. I have been out of that game for some time now, and I try my best to stay far far away.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 29, 2013)

used to be 300 a pound down here.. now its about 500


----------



## Galvatron (Apr 29, 2013)

Great thread. Especially for those of us who had to score this type of stuff growing up. I'm growing out two seedlings right now from seeds sourced from michoacan. They're 2-3 years old from a brick of half decent Mexican. Theyre there to fi'll up space but I'm hoping I get something like the old Mexican weed not the hybrids of today.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 29, 2013)

we should post pics of our Mexican shit on here.. im growing some this year also..


----------



## bongwater830 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm 60 years old and remember GOOD Mexican herb. Haven't seen any in about 12 years. My son knows some youngsters growing out schwag seeds indoors under decent conditions. Buds look nice, a little soft, but much to my surprise...smells like schwag, tastes like schwag and barely gets you high! Little fuckers are still trying to charge $20 a gram!!! Kids!
peace...bongwater


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 15, 2013)

lol iv grown schwag out doors and gotten some decent herb.. and have gotten some basically like you stated.. looks like swag taste like it.. with its just a harsh grassy pineish... but it will get you high. the really sativa has a that euphoria feel that I used to feel as a kid smoking shwagg. like your in a video game feel.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 15, 2013)

im growing some shwagg seeds that I get from some good shwagg im down south down down south.. so we get the good shwagg every October - December


----------



## AHoleNotherLevel420 (Jul 18, 2013)

any one that smokes SWAG MEXICANT WEED is retarded.. theres good weed all over the country that's the same price as swag .. and better quality.. mainly CALI OUTS.. iunno I wont smoke anything that's not grown by some1 I know that grows good buds.. or its mine .. LATELY out here in the northeast.. its hard to find TopSHelf quality buds honestly. I ran out a month or so ago .. of my homegrown. and I was searchin for great buds.. it took me 30 different PEOPLE.. and about 40 different kinds of buds.. to find 2 STRAINS worth buying and smoking.. I was smoking my SUGARLEAF and getting higher then buds going for 240-330 a OZ.. THATS PATHETIC


----------



## Jogro (Jul 18, 2013)

AHoleNotherLevel420 said:


> any one that smokes SWAG MEXICANT WEED is retarded.. theres good weed all over the country that's the same price as swag


How would you know? Have you purchased great weed in every State and every city in the USA as cheap as schwagg?

Somehow, I don't think so. 



> .. and better quality.. mainly CALI OUTS.. iunno I wont smoke anything that's not grown by some1 I know that grows good buds.. or its mine .. LATELY out here in the northeast.. its hard to find TopSHelf quality buds honestly. I ran out a month or so ago .. of my homegrown. and I was searchin for great buds.. it took me 30 different PEOPLE.. and about 40 different kinds of buds.. to find 2 STRAINS worth buying and smoking.. I was smoking my SUGARLEAF and getting higher then buds going for 240-330 a OZ.. THATS PATHETIC


Interesting how this contradicts what you posted above. 

So, if in the heavily populated Northeast, you had to go through 30 different strains to find even one that's good, what hope is there for someone who lives in Bumblescrew Mississippi to do this?

Don't get me wrong, I'd rather have some good homegrown or Cali grown over schwagg, but not everyone has that option available to them.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Jul 18, 2013)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> Mexican weed makes up the majority of the marijuana south of the Mason Dixon line. .


so are you saying that most people in Maryland, DC, VA, WV, MO and KY are smoking mexican weed?

The MD line isn't that far south.


----------



## Jogro (Jul 18, 2013)

PurpleBuz said:


> so are you saying that most people in Maryland, DC, VA, WV, MO and KY are smoking mexican weed?
> 
> The MD line isn't that far south.


Traditionally, the Mason-Dixon line was thought of as the dividing line between the "North" and "South", but you're absolutely right, the border states aren't that Southern. . 

Anyway, the original poster of this article Nepaljam x Oaxaca isn't saying it, because he didn't write it. The original article (with awesome pictures) was posted in weedguru three years ago, and in the full article, the original author specifies that the best Mexican schwagg is found for sale in the Southeast. Here's the link:

http://www.weedguru.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=27016

Here's another good article about buying schwagg in Texas from 2009. Its a pretty good explanation of why people still buy it. In a nutshell its because its actually available in places where good stuff is not, its inexpensive, and it "works": 

http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/schwag-vs-chronic


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2013)

hey, from Houston. we get good shwagg every harverst season around October to feb nothing but basically dank or mids just pressed a lil bit the farther it goes the more its pressed and the the less quality it is... Iv been growing there shit for like 5 seasons all different vareietys and they are abviously hybridinzing theyre shit now and cullin theyre males cause they are not idioots but im sure the bs still makes it up north cause they have no choice in the underworld up there


----------



## PurpleBuz (Jul 19, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Anyway, the original poster of this article Nepaljam x Oaxaca isn't saying it, because he didn't write it. The original article (with awesome pictures) was posted in weedguru three years ago, and in the full article, the original author specifies that the best Mexican schwagg is found for sale in the Southeast. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.weedguru.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=27016


would have been nice if OP had cited the source.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 19, 2013)

AHoleNotherLevel420 said:


> any one that smokes SWAG MEXICANT WEED is retarded.. theres good weed all over the country that's the same price as swag .. and better quality.. mainly CALI OUTS.. iunno I wont smoke anything that's not grown by some1 I know that grows good buds.. or its mine .. LATELY out here in the northeast.. its hard to find TopSHelf quality buds honestly. I ran out a month or so ago .. of my homegrown. and I was searchin for great buds.. it took me 30 different PEOPLE.. and about 40 different kinds of buds.. to find 2 STRAINS worth buying and smoking.. I was smoking my SUGARLEAF and getting higher then buds going for 240-330 a OZ.. THATS PATHETIC


Sure in calli why don't you come on up to mass you wan't schwag you'll get an ounce for $100 sometimes less depends who you know now you want dank its 20-30 a gram 15 if its shitty indow. So who is the retard? street prices for indow in new england are insane why you think I grow? You could even get a pound of brick for $700-1,000 and you damn sure aint getting an ounce of indow for 240-330 unless its bottom line indow for dank shit try more like $500 all depends who you know one grower will go and sell it by the gram another will give someone a good deal sure some get it mailed from calli but they just charge more because of it. where a long way from calli prices you ask me your retarded for not moving east to make some real money we damn sure need the help indows always in high demand.


----------



## southamericasmoker (Jan 28, 2015)

Everyone keeps saying Mexican weed is shit and most of it is! but once you get the hookup a world of weed opens to you! for example in Monterrey you can buy michoacan sativa spears those are like a foot long weighing almost an ounce, or Outdoor indicas one of the most potent from Jalisco . indoor and green house weed like OG, LA Confidential, Sweet island Skunk, Moby dick , plushberry, love potion #1 and a ton of others most of it for around 200us and ounce and the outdoor for around 80us an ounce.


----------

